# Sleep and Dreams > Beyond Dreaming >  >  The Guaranteed Method to OBE Tonight!

## YourDreamingNow

Before I start anything let me tell you that I'm a noob. Yes, Yes I am.

*The Ultimate Guide To Experience Your First OBE Tonight (GUARANTEED)* 

Q) Why Would I want to learn anything from a noob?
A) Because I have experienced it and I could tell that this would be by far the best method to OBE tonight.

Lets Start

*Preparation*

1) Start by Stretching you body. Your hands, legs, wrists, shoulders, ankles, jaws must be totally relaxed.
2) Listen to Binaural Beats for 10 minutes. This step is crucial for success. I remember using BB which dropped from 15hz to 7hz.

*Procedure*

1) Lay down on your back, don't worry you can move. Just relax and unwind the tension of the day. Let your thoughts take over your mind.

2) Don't think about your body, You might feel a little numb, But don't pay attention.

3) If you feel an urge to move then do it. If you feel an urge to scratch, scratch it. But remember that you should feel comfortable.

4) After some time you should feel relaxed. Turn to your side. I usually hug a pillow. 

5) At this step you might drift to sleep. To tell you the truth even I did fall asleep for a minute or two. This is good, It shows your progressing further. But don't totally drift to sleep  or else the next thing you know that its morning already (you get what I mean).

6) Roll over to the other side after you have successfully slept for some time or feel totally relaxed.

*Note:- Each and Every Time you slightly drift to sleep the more closer you are to experiencing an OBE. So the main point here is to hover over and below the consciousness itself.* 

7) Don't think about your body, Seriously if you do then you wouldn't be relaxed enough. Believe me!!

8) Let your thoughts take over, Then you would feel a wave which people mistakely call it SP wave. It is not SP, because SP happens only in REM Period. I will tell you more about it later.When this happens focus should be shifted from your thoughts to the blackness behind your closed eyelids.

9) Now, You should start seeing a bright flash of light. Don't let your eyes open. Now try to visualise your room. I will tell you more about my experience later.

10) You would start to see your room in front of your closed eyelids. As soon as this happened to me, I heard hypnagogic auditory, I was not expecting this at all. This was the most scariest experience ever. I heard people shouting at me. You know that feeling when a crowd of people surrounding you and pointing their fingers at you and shouting and blaming you for something you have done. This is the exact feeling and with the white noise in the background nothing could be more scarier.

That is the step in which I chickened out.
I really thought that I was going to die.
If I knew those sounds were normal I would have continued. So that is why I mentioned that I was a noob. Anyway when I thought I couldn't take it anylonger. I moved, Yes I did. I wasn't paralyzed just heavily numbed.

Another thing, When I saw the bright flash of light. I told myself to visualize the room. And the room appeared right in front of my eyes.

11) After This I haven't actually experienced this (but most people say this would happen)
but you would feel vibrations and after sometime all the vibrations would stop. This is the signal to roll out of your body (since your lying on your side, this is the easiest method)



Please Post Your Opinion and your Testimonies.
One more thing You don't need to WBTB for this. It can be done anytime. But remember that it is going to be a scary experience, if it is your first time.

BTW I'm new Here to these forums. HI!!  :tongue2:

----------


## Dzhaz

Maybe it's the easiest OBE method But for me it's very very hard to get to the 9th step. Actually i never been there :Sad:

----------


## Linkzelda

I'm glad you found your method of OBE induction, I wish you luck on many more. Thanks for posting.  :smiley:

----------


## YourDreamingNow

> Maybe it's the easiest OBE method But for me it's very very hard to get to the 9th step. Actually i never been there



I'm probably sure that your paying more attention on your body. I reached there when I was totally into my thoughts, I remembered my body when I felt that wave. Right after that wave I saw that *Bright Light*.

----------


## gab

> Maybe it's the easiest OBE method But for me it's very very hard to get to the 9th step. Actually i never been there



You may experience the light, images, hallucinations of sounds, movement, or vibrations. But sometimes you don't, or they are barely noticeable. Sometimes you go straight to seing your room, or just blackness. At this point, before you roll out, do a motionless RC - "if this was a dream/obe, I would levitate". If you start hovering, go ahead an stand up or roll out or hover out, you are in a dream/obe.

----------


## mcwillis

> BTW I'm new Here to these forums. HI!!



Good evening  :smiley:  (well, it's evening where I am right now)

Thank you for providing your very interesting guide and as you asked for opinions I am happy to share mine and some tips!  I hope my tips are a useful aid to your guide.  I love tips and tricks.  Yesterday I followed someone's tip and had a lovely DILD as a result.

By the way, pink and yellow are lovely colours, but very difficult to read  :smiley: 





> *The Ultimate Guide To Experience Your First OBE Tonight (GUARANTEED)*



For a very small number of people - yes, for the rest of us - no...

For most people bedtime is notoriously a very difficult time to OBE.  Though with practice and a couple of extra tools and tips I will provide in my reply this will be more possible, especially with WBTB.  I have used your method many, many times and not succeeded, with or without isochronic tones.  On rare occassions I have got as far as the auditory hallucinations, flashes of light and passed the vibrations; but still no OBE.





> *Each and Every Time you slightly drift to sleep the more closer you are to experiencing an OBE. So the main point here is to hover over and below the consciousness itself.*



This is the crucial state of mind that we are looking for in this specific method.  I find maintaing this state for more than a few seconds difficult as I find it so easy to fall asleep at night.  Different people have different time characteristics for maintaining consciousness on the sleep/awake threshold.  You have the correct characterisitics, sadly I don't.





> Listen to Binaural Beats for 10 minutes. This step is crucial for success. I remember using BB which dropped from 15hz to 7hz.



Ten minutes is only ok for people that naturally find it easy to relax.  people that are generally emotionally and mentally tense can't drop to 7Hz in 10 minutes.  Research has shown that a graded session of isochronic tones over half an hour will work if used regularly.  Also going down to 7Hz on a first time session is likely to send most people into a deep sleep.





> - Start by Stretching you body. Your hands, legs, wrists, shoulders, ankles, jaws must be totally relaxed.



Yes jaw relaxation is an excellent aid to relaxing the whole body.





> - Lay down on your back, don't worry you can move. Just relax and unwind the tension of the day. Let your thoughts take over your mind.
> 
> - Don't think about your body, You might feel a little numb, But don't pay attention.
> 
> - If you feel an urge to move then do it. If you feel an urge to scratch, scratch it. But remember that you should feel comfortable.
> 
> - After some time you should feel relaxed. Turn to your side. I usually hug a pillow. 
> 
> - At this step you might drift to sleep. To tell you the truth even I did fall asleep for a minute or two. This is good, It shows your progressing further. But don't totally drift to sleep  or else the next thing you know that its morning already (you get what I mean).
> ...



There is a much easier way to achieve the correct mind/body state than these steps.  The simplest way to enter the correct state of mind is to spend a few minutes getting physically comfortable.  

After this we spend a couple of minutes deliberately daydreaming about anything that we want to.  After a couple of minutes of daydreaming we stop daydreaming and then we try in a relaxed manner to keep our mind free from thoughts for a couple of minutes.

This is not meant to be a state where we use mental force to have no thoughts, but instead just trying as best as we can, in a relaxed manner, to keep our minds calm.  

After a couple of minutes of this we return to the daydreaming for a couple of minutes and then again relaxing our mind for a couple of minutes.  

Repeating this cycle has the effect of very quickly relaxing our mind and body.  Each subsequent cycle of daydreaming/mind relaxing brings us much closer to an alignment with the subconscious mind where we will begin to experience that auditory hallucinations and flashes of light.





> - Don't think about your body, Seriously if you do then you wouldn't be relaxed enough. Believe me!!



If my method above is applied properly then after 10-20 minutes your mind will be in a state where you will begin to lose any conscious awareness of your body or outside environment.  

For example, any slight background noise in your bedroom won't be audible anymore; unless you deliberately bring yourself out of trance to listen to it.  

When we have lost general awareness of our body and outside environment the auditory hallucinations and flashes of light may or may not surface.  For some people, like yourself, they are easy to experience. For others, like myself, a little tool is required to coax them into action - see below.





> - Then you would feel a wave which people mistakely call it SP wave. It is not SP, because SP happens only in REM Period. I will tell you more about it later.When this happens focus should be shifted from your thoughts to the blackness behind your closed eyelids.
> 
> - Now, You should start seeing a bright flash of light.



For those of us that don't see flashes of light then this method really helps:

Imagine seeing behind your closed eyelids a very brief but extremely brilliant flash of white light.  You are not tying to visualise this, just imagining it.

Wait 10 to 15 seconds and then imagine hearing a very brief but sharp, loud sound with a fast attack.  I imagine the sound that two small planks of wood make when you strike them together very hard.  It is a very short, sharp, loud cracking sound.

Wait another 10-15 seconds and then repeat the cycle of imagining the flash of light and sharp, loud sound.  Repeat the whole cycle about ten times.  If you have relaxed deeply enough through the daydream exercise you should start to see flashes of light and hear things.

Once we are at this state we can then progress to using various methods to attempt to leave the body.  I hope my tips are a useful aid to your guide.

----------


## gab

To achieve WILD/OBE at the beginning of your sleep (without any prior sleep) is very hard. It's much easier to do after some hours of sleep, usually after at least 4.5, but that could vary by individual.

----------


## Dzhaz

> I'm probably sure that your paying more attention on your body. I reached there when I was totally into my thoughts, I remembered my body when I felt that wave. Right after that wave I saw that *Bright Light*.



 YourDreamingNow, thank you for your post first of all. When i am totally into my thoughts i never noticed when i fall asleep/ It's less then a couple a minutes. I try to monitor my thoughts. When they are messed and i get that i feel like the wane you've  described. But it's very hard not to fall asleep.





> You may experience the light, images, hallucinations of sounds, movement, or vibrations. But sometimes you don't, or they are barely noticeable. Sometimes you go straight to seing your room, or just blackness. At this point, before you roll out, do a motionless RC - "if this was a dream/obe, I would levitate". If you start hovering, go ahead an stand up or roll out or hover out, you are in a dream/obe.



 Yes i know what you mean. One night i did not feel any signs of transition from one state to another. I just closed my nose and i can breath. RC is a great thing.

----------


## YourDreamingNow

> YourDreamingNow, thank you for your post first of all. When i am totally into my thoughts i never noticed when i fall asleep/ It's less then a couple a minutes. I try to monitor my thoughts. When they are messed and i get that i feel like the wane you've  described. But it's very hard not to fall asleep.







> This is the crucial state of mind that we are looking for in this specific method.  I find maintaing this state for more than a few seconds difficult as I find it so easy to fall asleep at night.  Different people have different time characteristics for maintaining consciousness on the sleep/awake threshold.  You have the correct characterisitics, sadly I don't.



 
Then, I think you can use a timer which beeps at certain intervals of time, which keeps you from completely drifting off to sleep. You just have to go to bed (like any other day), and let the timer do the job. Here is a video by Nicholas Newport, he as many other videos on youtube (which I recommend you watch) and he sells lucidology 102 and 103 (which I don't recommend you buy unless you think he it is legit and worth it). Anyway here is the video, this can really help you with your problems. 
Sadly I Can't Post Any Links But If You Google *"Lucid Dreaming Timer Method"* >It must be the first video.






> Yes i know what you mean. One night i did not feel any signs of transition from one state to another. I just closed my nose and i can breath. RC is a great thing.



It can happen when your body is really tired, but your mind still has a lot to unwind before it can go to sleep. Sadly, I've never experienced it  :Sad:  .

*To mcwillis*

I really wanted to add your tips to my thread but I guess the editing time is expired. Oh well, Anyway, thanks for the great tips.

----------


## thebigm

YourDreamingNow and McWillis....thanks for posting these techniques, will give both of them a shot over the next week or so and post how I go!

 :smiley:

----------


## Dzhaz

> It can happen when your body is really tired, but your mind still has a lot to unwind before it can go to sleep. Sadly, I've never experienced it  .



Not necessary. What i got from this experience is that switching off your mind and your body happens not at the same time exactly. That's very impotent. And all that signs like vibrations sounds images which are expected by everyone are not necessary to be there. I wonder how many times i d been in LD waiting for those signs And LD is so realistic that without RC you never can tell apart reality and LD  I have LD many times. But all of them sporadic. And i can not get my thinger on what triggers them There is no correlation what provokes them  
YourDreamingNow, thank you for advise . I like Nicholas Newport. I had couple LD after watching and reading his material. But then it does not work for me any more. Once i set up a timer and have LD. Was very exited by the idea. But i never herd the thing. Too low volume :smiley:  When i corrected the problem it did not work for me.  Same story with many new methods It works only once.

----------


## YourDreamingNow

> Not necessary. What i got from this experience is that switching off your mind and your body happens not at the same time exactly. That's very impotent. And all that signs like vibrations sounds images which are expected by everyone are not necessary to be there. I wonder how many times i d been in LD waiting for those signs And LD is so realistic that without RC you never can tell apart reality and LD  I have LD many times. But all of them sporadic. And i can not get my thinger on what triggers them There is no correlation what provokes them  
> YourDreamingNow, thank you for advise . I like Nicholas Newport. I had couple LD after watching and reading his material. But then it does not work for me any more. Once i set up a timer and have LD. Was very exited by the idea. But i never herd the thing. Too low volume When i corrected the problem it did not work for me.  Same story with many new methods It works only once.



True, It is not necessary to wait for HH to appear, you should not even think about that. For me, I got so surprised seeing HH, though I was not intending to Astral project or Lucid dream. 


I usually keep my phone to vibrate also. That really helps. And you should just stick with one technique for about a week. If that doesn't work, then change the technique and stick with it for another week. This will make sure whether that technique actually doesn't work. 
Hope you understand what I mean.  ::dreaming::

----------


## Guitarlover97

Someone/something grabbed my face and opened my mouth and I couldn't swallow or move my tongue. I heard loud but faded whispering in my ears and saw bright lights. I tried moving, but it felt like someone was pushing me down. I couldn't open eyes, felt like they were sewn shut. I saw myself laying in bed and I was whispering to myself but don't know how or why. I felt someone yank my hair and I was screaming, but made no sound. I couldn't wake up. My sister walked in because she saw flashing lights and heard loud thumps. It lasted a little more than an hour and took my sister over 20 minutes to wake me up. I'm not sure if I want to try to do that anymore...

----------


## oneiroer

Gonna try this tonight thanks!  :smiley: 
I think I've done this on accident once before... I saw my room with closed eyelids and even thought I heard violent rap music and thought a car was outside my window or something...

----------


## PaxEuditus

Just tried this for the first time minus the BB.. Huge success. Approximately 1 hour and 30 minutes passed between beginning the meditative relaxation and now. I had 4 or 5 episodes, the first reminiscent of an OBE(rolled right out) the rest were more akin to lucid dreaming. I was flying around aimlessly in every episode, attempting to construct various locations and/or "teleport" my consiousness, but kept snapping back to my body. The first time(obe) i said "lol reality" and flew straight through my closed window. I used the nose pinching RC every time to gain lucidity. Also, massive head rush. Lol.

----------


## Nicho

I hate to be that guy, but how can you guarantee people an OBE tonight..? You can't, is the answer and to promise this in your title is mis leading..! If you've done this simply out of naivety or in a bid to gain popularity is unknown, either way your wrong..! Firstly, every persons experience is different and even seasoned Obe'ers and LDers would never claim to have the sure fire method to achieve Obe's and LD's with a guarantee..! I'm glad you found a method that works for you and share by all means, but please don't make promises you can't keep..! Happy travels..!

----------


## Baron Samedi

[QUOTE=YourDreamingNow;1960147]Before I start anything let me tell you that I'm a noob. Yes, Yes I am.

*The Ultimate Guide To Experience Your First OBE Tonight (GUARANTEED)* 

Q) Why Would I want to learn anything from a noob?
A) Because I have experienced it and I could tell that this would be by far the best method to OBE tonight.

How many times have you done this?

EDIT: didn't realized this was necro'd.

----------


## Fly_by_Night

Wow! it´s "ultimate" and "guaranteed". So there is nothing else and if it does not work....you give me what back?

----------


## RealityShifter

~25000 views ?¿?¿

Classical clickbait :buns:

----------

